# If you are reading this...



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

then you can't be out filling your car (and some jerry cans) up with petrol, cramming pasties down your throat and stockpiling first class stamps.

What is your excuse for not partaking in any of these sensible actions?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I saw the mysterious thread title and had to look inside, thats my excuse.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I anticipated the postage increases and bought 120 second class stamps a fortnight ago.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Is a pasty (pastie?) the same thing as a pastry?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Is a pasty (pastie?) the same thing as a pastry?


This too is my query


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

It is 9:20 pm. I don't do any of those at this time of the evening.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A pasty/pastie is a pastry with a savoury filling, usually a meat of some sort and a gravy-like sauce, though I've also come across cheese, mushroom and other fillings.

Also; I don't have a car, I just brushed my teeth, and so rarely do I have to send anything by post that I have plenty of stamps lying around, thus no need to stockpile them.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Argus said:


> then you can't be out filling your car (and some jerry cans) up with petrol, cramming pasties down your throat and stockpiling first class stamps.
> 
> What is your excuse for not partaking in any of these sensible actions?


I really LOL at the *Tories* in the *UK*. A women accidentally set herself on fire (40% burns to her body) after decanting petrol into a glass jug after a *Tory* minster went on television telling people to fill "jerry cans" with petrol. Now of course it's not totally the *Conservatives* fault. The stupid women did this in her kitchen while cooking dinner (with a gas cooker).

The *Tories* tried to blame the *Unions* for going on strike. Even though no strike was called and in the event of any strike in the *UK* the public and government must be given seven days notice before the strike begins. People think the *Republicans* are stupid and out of touch? (they are but just making a point). :lol:

My excuse? Simple my chauffeur is in charge of keeping the car stocked with petrol. In any event I have a horse-drawn carriage is back up.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris said:


> I anticipated the postage increases and bought 120 second class stamps a fortnight ago.


I to keep books of stamps as I write a lot of letters. I normally use around £500 worth of stamps a year so it makes sense for me to keep stamps. Having said that it is only a 20 - 30p rise I'm sure for the "normal" customer it's not going to break the bank. It's going to have a huge impact on charities though I think they should have been given a special cheaper stamp.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

So I buy a hot pasty (thereby incurring hot-pasty-tax) then start chatting to a friend & my pasty gets cold _before I eat it_, am I entitled to a tax rebate?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> So I buy a hot pasty (thereby incurring hot-pasty-tax) then start chatting to a friend & my pasty gets cold _before I eat it_, am I entitled to a tax rebate?


Yes............


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Actually, that's currently under debate. Cameron says no to the rebate, and wants to double the hot pasty tax for everyone who is not a certified millionaire (they will in fact have the tax reduced by 50%), and to make pensioners have to pay triple. Clegg has promised to fight Cameron's proposal tooth and nail, but is currently off sick, citing that he "accidentally misplaced [his] spine."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Actually, that's currently under debate. Cameron says no to the rebate, and wants to double the hot pasty tax for everyone who is not a certified millionaire (they will in fact have the tax reduced by 50%), and to make pensioners have to pay triple. Clegg has promised to fight Cameron's proposal tooth and nail, but is currently off sick, citing that he "accidentally misplaced [his] spine."


Seems fair. And it's mostly pensioners who still write letters so the hike in the cost of stamps will affect them the most.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris said:


> I anticipated the postage increases and bought 120 second class stamps a fortnight ago.


Can you mail me a pasty?



Meaghan said:


> Is a pasty (pastie?) the same thing as a pastry?


Pasty = savoury, pastry = sweet.

Upon further research, pasties also refers to something quite unexpected.



sospiro said:


> So I buy a hot pasty (thereby incurring hot-pasty-tax) then start chatting to a friend & my pasty gets cold before I eat it, am I entitled to a tax rebate?


Call me a deviant, but I quite like my pasties cold. Same goes for sausage rolls. However, pies must be warmed.


----------

